# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Autonomous mobile robots, Ottonomy Inc., Brooklyn, New York, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Ottonomy Inc.

ottonomy.io/services

----------


## Airicist2

Ottonomy Inc - Food, retail and grocery delivery in indoor and outdoor environment

Nov 3, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Ottonomy Introduces Robots for Delivering in Indoor and Outdoor Environments"

by Leslie Ann Condes
March 28, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Ottobots 2.0 - Most accessible maneuverable scalable autonomous delivery robots Ottonomy

Aug 2, 2022




> Ottonomy robots help navigate businesses with staffing shortages for retail and restaurant industries. Our fully autonomous robots can deliver food & beverages, groceries, and packages to curbside, last mile, and even indoor environments.
> 
> Ottonomy robots are available on a “RaaS” (Robotics as a Service) model. Our business customers get access to a quicker, safer, and more economical delivery option as compared to traditional 3rd party delivery services.
> 
> Above all these robots are set to reduce carbon emissions and improve quality of life.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Ottonomy closes $3.3M seed round and announces Ottobot 2.0"

by Mike Oitzman
August 2, 2022

----------

